# Utah Lake 12/19



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Fished AF harbor again today, ice is now rotten because of the rain. Still caught a dozen or so. They were hammering Frosty's.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm assuming they were white bass?


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

I have heard from a couple of people that white bass don't put up much of fight and that their growth potential is rather limited. I don't know if this is true or not. I have never fished for them.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Catching white bass through the ice in Utah Lake don't have much of a chance to fight. Maybe a little but they're only in 6 feet of water. They do have pretty limited growth, like perch or bluegill they don't get very big, but in the open water they put up a pretty good fight I think. 

And yeah nibble, the ones I caught were white bass but the guys on the other dock were hammering the gills and the white bass just before sunset.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's _possible_ for white bass to get "large"...not probable. The state record is over 4lbs, but seeing a white that big would be pretty lucky. My biggest is about 14inches long and it fought about as hard as a brown trout of the same size, IMO.

They thrash around a lot and are pretty feisty, but they really don't pull very hard compared to other bass. They're great fun if your intention is only to catch and release some fish. I probably won't try eating them again.

I've never caught one in the cold seasons, but I would imagine they give up faster in the cold water.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw a kid pull a white out of Bountiful Pond a couple years back that was 16" and easily surpassed the state record. I told him to take it in, but he said he just wanted to take it home to eat. Too bad, whites dont taste all that great IMO. I think they put up a decent fight, much like a bluegill.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jigz said:


> I saw a kid pull a white out of Bountiful Pond a couple years back that was 16" and easily surpassed the state record. I told him to take it in, but he said he just wanted to take it home to eat. Too bad, whites dont taste all that great IMO. I think they put up a decent fight, much like a bluegill.


That's a big white bass


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

A 16" white bass will never weigh 4lbs, they don't get the shoulders and girth that other bass species have. In fact alot of the longer whites I have caught end up being skinny


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Fishing was slower tonight. Only caught 5 in about an hour and a half.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

hockey said:


> A 16" white bass will never weigh 4lbs, they don't get the shoulders and girth that other bass species have. In fact alot of the longer whites I have caught end up being skinny


I've caught pan fish that have come in close to the 4lb range.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

JD, that crappie is impressive!  

I'd even say it's a "little giant".

Nice shirt, BTW.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a big fish for it's class! NICE!


----------

